# healthy alternatives to the take away?



## StaroftheSea (20 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I was starving the other night, and immediately the thought of a Chinese takeaway sprang into my head... Now normally I don't eat late, and if I do it's usually some fruit and cereal etc  something light.  However on this occasion I found myself starving at about 10 at night.  So I headed off to the chinese feeling more than a little guilty! 

The fact is that if I could have thought of something to buy and /or make that would have been a healthy option I would have gone for it.....But all I could think of were noodles, pizza, bread and there was nothing that sprang to mind.... And I don't care what anyone says, if you don't know exactly what you want before you go into tescos, then you end up coming out with all sorts of junk....!

If I knew of foods or simple dishes that i could prepare without much hassle, and that would satisy me, then I would stay away from the unhealthy options....the problem is I don't.

Are we conditioned into thinking about the Chinese takeaway? 
Could anyone suggest healthy alternatives to sweet and sour chicken with boiled rice and chips (for example...!)? 
thanks


----------



## senni (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

i would reccommend that you look at and try out the meals on operation transformation, maybe add a litle rice, they are healthy and tasty.


----------



## ajapale (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



senni said:


> i would reccommend that you look at and try out the meals on operation transformation


 Whats operation transformation? Is it a hospital?


----------



## Armada (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

[broken link removed]


----------



## StaroftheSea (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Thanks! will have a look at those.....


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Some of the recipes are interesting but would have to wonder about the rice.  Aren't we supposed to eat brown rice as the healthier option whereas those dishes are served with white?


----------



## Capt. Beaky (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



ajapale said:


> Whats operation transformation? Is it a hospital?


Another one that hits the remote at the sound or sight of Gerry Ryan


----------



## huskerdu (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I would suggest that you buy "Real Fast Food" by Nigel Slater. Lots and lots of tasty recipes that are all cooked in 30 minutes or less.  He also has suggestions for what
you need to have in your cupboard in order to be able to throw together meals
from the few contents of your fridge in an emergency. 

It is an excellent cook book to encourage you to cook and the recipes are all really easy.


----------



## Newbie! (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

At that time of night, I always think the handiest thing is a cereal or a toasted samdwich. Use good wholegrain bread and nice salads and its perfectly healthy.


----------



## mf1 (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I think a good cook book is required! And one that lists things to keep in your cupboard and freezer. I'm a  Jamie Oliver fan in that regard. 

My menu tonight is chicken stir fry - sliced chicken( (marinated for an hour in lemon juice), red onion, yellow pepper, garlic, peanut oil, tossed with cooked noodles in soya sauce. 

Takes all of 10 minutes. As long as it would take to travel to and wait at the takeaway!

Just needs a little bit of forward planning. And as my OH says, the world is divided between those who marinate and those who don't. I am a forward  planner and a marinater.

Better go and marinate that chicken. 

mf


----------



## JoeB (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I've started eating frozen stir fry vegatables.. with the crunchy veg, like water chestnuts.. same as the Chinese really.

Fry them up quickly with olive oil so no cholesterol..

Normally I eat anything, like lamb chops at 1am, and a full box of cereal for dinner etc etc.. but I was recently told that olive oil has no cholesterol, so I use that now instead of the cheapest oil... also the frozen stir fry veg is very nice, and easy.

The other quick thing is Soupfuls, from some company, have been half price a lot lately, and the best before date is over a year away, so easy to stock up on.. and again very quick to do, eat straight from the saucepan so less washing up.. happy days. Not sure if these are good for you but must be better than a full packet of biscuits!


----------



## Newbie! (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



mf1 said:


> My menu tonight is chicken stir fry - sliced chicken( (marinated for an hour in lemon juice), red onion, yellow pepper, garlic, peanut oil, tossed with cooked noodles in soya sauce.
> mf



Sounds really lovely....always after recipes like this. Its always easy to make bigger quantities as well and freeze them for the nights when you're home late.


----------



## UFC (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I always have olives, hummus, mozzerella, rocket leaves and pitta bread in my house.

Warm the pitta bread in the toaster, spread some hummus inside, pop in a few olives and a slice of mozzerella, and throw in some rocket leaves. Absolutely delicious and really filling. And only takes about 3 minutes to make!


----------



## z107 (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



> but I was recently told that olive oil has no cholesterol, so I use that now instead of the cheapest oil.


Plant based food don't contain cholesterol.


----------



## Hillsalt (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I always have the the ingredients of an omlette handy. You can add red oinion, diced tomato, chilli peppers etc.  It's even tasty when cooked plain. Put the pan under the grill for 1 or 2 minutes after the hob to complete it.

Nyummmy.


----------



## MandaC (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



JoeBallantin said:


> The other quick thing is Soupfuls, from some company, have been half price a lot lately, and the best before date is over a year away, so easy to stock up on.. and again very quick to do, eat straight from the saucepan so less washing up.. happy days. Not sure if these are good for you but must be better than a full packet of biscuits!



The soupfuls are filling allright.....good for lunches....but I always find I could drink an ocean after one of them, they are so salty.


----------



## Hillsalt (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



JoeBallantin said:


> I've started eating frozen stir fry vegatables.. with the crunchy veg, like water chestnuts.. same as the Chinese really.
> 
> Fry them up quickly with olive oil so no cholesterol..



Hey Joe,

How long do you stir fry the frozen veg for? Do you have it at a high or medium heat setting? Finally, do you cook the veg from frozen?

Cheers.


----------



## JoeB (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

About 6 mins, from frozen, I use a fair amount of oil, medium heat I suppose, pretty constant stiring... I just eat little bits until it seems done...


----------



## Caveat (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Depends how fussy you are I suppose.

I'm an epicurean omnivore - I'll eat almost anything but it has to be good.

What about something like hummous? Quick & easy to make (5 minutes), healthy and tasty.  Use carrots or celery for dipping.


----------



## JJ1982 (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I agree with the omlette at least, if its late a night when you eat it, you dont have a big load of stodgy carbs in your belly keeping you awake at night.  

I also love a toasted wholemeal pitta with a lash of hummus and soem cherry tomatoes. YUM


----------



## fizzelina (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

late night snack for me would be cereal or toast, both of which are always in the house, then again I could live on these items! If you have to have something more substantial then re-discover baked beans or spaghetti hoops on toast! A childhood memory that is still a handy filling snack!


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

I sometimes freeze portions of dinners to use for a quick alternative some evening when Im in a hurry. I find the best for freezing are pasta dinners - I just make sure I mix the meat/sauce/pasta well before freezing.

Another old favourite for me is ryvita, cheese and tomato - and for extra hunger, grilled chicken breast with it. Delicious, quick and easy.


----------



## liaconn (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Fry up some chopped onion and add a bit of garlic (if you have any). Then throw in whatever you have lying around the fridge (chopped rasher, chopped up tomatoes, some mushrooms, left over veg, cold chicken or ham, whatever). After a few minutes add some cooked rice and stir around for a couple of minutes. Shake soya sauce over. It's really delicious and a great way of using up stuff that's lying around the fridge nearly at its use by date. You could also throw in some parsley or some chinese s 5 spice (a great storecupboard ingredient) if you have any.

Also, with the money you save, you can treat yourself to a glass of wine.!


----------



## annR (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Nigel Slater has another similar one called 30-minute dinners or something - it's good too.  The thing with Nigel is that if you spend some time reading through the books and jotting down some pointers you actually learn how to throw things together to make a meal rather than following a recipe all the time.

Yeah I think a sandwich is a great late night snack.  I also buy scones and muffins, freeze them and thaw them in the microwave if needed - takes seconds not minutes.


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



liaconn said:


> Fry up some chopped onion and add a bit of garlic (if you have any). Then throw in whatever you have lying around the fridge (chopped rasher, chopped up tomatoes, some mushrooms, left over veg, cold chicken or ham, whatever). After a few minutes add some cooked rice and stir around for a couple of minutes. Shake soya sauce over. It's really delicious and a great way of using up stuff that's lying around the fridge nearly at its use by date. You could also throw in some parsley or some chinese s 5 spice (a great storecupboard ingredient) if you have any.


 
The packets of pre-cooked rice in lidl or aldi are great for recipes like this, they just need 2 minutes in the microwave or a few minutes in the pan to heat and come in a few different flavours, delish!


----------



## StaroftheSea (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Guys I'm overwhelmed by all the responses! (almost as overwhelmed as I was after eating the Chinese the other night...!) thanks.  Some great suggestions....
The problem for me I think is having something healthy to hand, without having to leave the house....otherwise one starts thinking of frozen pizzas, and driving in the direction of take aways etc ....

i need to replace the mental image that pops into my head of takeaways and pizza shops when I feel hungry late in the evening, with images of a healthy alternative, that is realistic and satisfying..... and also in the cupboard


----------



## RonanC (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Nigel Slaters Simple Suppers is a fantastic show and he makes things look so easy. I tried the leek rissoto and it was no nice and so easy !!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mm51f


----------



## annR (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

It's not usually too hard to have some sandwich ingredients in the fridge be it cheese/ham/tuna/boiled egg mash with mayo etc.  Have some jars of very nice relish / branston pickle /mustard etc to liven up a normal sandwich. Low fat baked Walker's crisps on the side. 
Bread and a tin of beans - you could have that lying around. 
Pasta is easy to have around - boil it put in some pesto + olives + feta + sundried tomoatoes etc - once you know how it's very easy to put something very tasty together.
My latest favourite is ciabatta (frozen then warm in oven) together with roasted peppers/courgette/aubergine - just wash, slice, olive oil em,  bake, enjoy on ciabetta with more olive oil + feta.  yum.  add glass of wine and you will feel truly the domestic god.
Yummy dessert late at night - back to basics with jelly+fruit+icecream/yoghurt/crumbled biscuits.  I make jelly a lot for my toddler . . . .I would understand if it wasn't in everyone's fridge!
Left over rice is brilliant as someone pointed out.  If you get yourself one of those plastic rice cookers that go in the microwave you don't even have to watch the saucepan.  Just cook it then fry it up in the wok with all the bits.


----------



## paddi22 (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

jamie olivers ministry of food book is brilliant for stuff like that. we cook batches of the curries etc and then freeze them in small metal trays. That way you could cook one whenever you want. the same with pizza dough.. make up a batch.. freeze portions and then you're good to go!


----------



## jack2009 (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*



JoeBallantin said:


> About 6 mins, from frozen, I use a fair amount of oil, medium heat I suppose, pretty constant stiring... I just eat little bits until it seems done...


 
For people who want to cut down on the oil, just add water and keep on stirring.


----------



## Tinker Bell (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: healthy alternatives to the take away??*

Make your own take aways months in advance and freeze. Before the kids left home I used do just that and was never short of volunteered labour


----------



## StaroftheSea (22 Feb 2010)

Thats a brilliant idea Tinkerbell! Make my own healthy 'take aways' and freeze them.  Save a load of money too. Question is how long would something like that stay good for in the freezer? Indefinately?  Could one freeze portions of rice?


----------



## Tinker Bell (22 Feb 2010)

Easy to do. Cook rice as normal, drain, leave in strainer to cool. When cool, fluff it up a little and put into dish, before putting in fridge. After a few hours transfer to bags and freeze.


----------



## Bronte (23 Feb 2010)

It only takes 10 minutes to cook fresh rice or pasta so I don't get people buying cooked rice or freezing rice or pasta.

There can also be a problem with reheating rice, it can cause some kind of illness, can't remember which one but I remember hearing about people getting ill from reheating takewaway rice in the US.


----------



## Tinker Bell (23 Feb 2010)

You should not freeze food that you get from a take away unless you are sure that it was not originally frozen.


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2010)

Bronte said:


> There can also be a problem with reheating rice, it can cause some kind of illness, can't remember which one but I remember hearing about people getting ill from reheating takewaway rice in the US.


 
Reheating room temperature or maybe even refrigerated rice yes, but not frozen rice.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Feb 2010)

Rice has a huge amount of surface area. Bacteria live on the surface of food, so rice is more prone to bacteria growth than other foods. According to the chef Derek Clarke on the radio recently, reheating rice is one of the more prevanent methods of getting food poisoning.  Make sure you reheat it until its boiling hot to kill all germs. I would always reheat rice on the cooker, not the microwave, so I am sure that it has all been in boilig water. 

I regularly freeze portions of curries and casseroles etc, but I find when I reheat them that freshly cooked rice is much nicer.


----------



## annR (23 Feb 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't go to the bother of freezing rice.  If I am using rice leftovers from the fridge it would be within a day or two and very well reheated


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2010)

I deliberately always boil a little too much rice as it is the cooled, day old (but refrigerated) rice that is best for frying.

If you are OK with having rice 2 days in a row obviously.


----------



## Firefly (23 Feb 2010)

Scrambled eggs do it for me.

Whisk *4* eggs in a bowl. Add a drop of milk or cream if you have it and some black pepper.
Melt a knob of button in a non-stick pot on a medium heat
Add the egg mixture and stir constantly until the eggs are scrambled.
Pour over 2 slices of real buttered toast and enjoy with a big, hot cuppa.


----------



## JJ1982 (23 Feb 2010)

Even though I wasnt the OP, there are some reaslly great suggestions in here! Thanks everyone


----------

